# help! udder and teat problem



## wmroth (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a saanan first freshener.  She had a buckling on Monday, 5/15/13.  Before she kidded she had a very little udder. Since she had one kid she was able to produce enough milk for him and her udder has developed well.   I am not bottle feeding.  Today when I put her on the stand I was able to milk her a little.  I noticed that the udder is very red around the teats.  The teats do not look red.  The milk looks good. no blood or clumping.  Later that morning I noticed that the doe would lick her udder around the teats.  Help!  I have never seen this before on any of my does.  Should I put something on the udder?  or is this normal.  This is my first saanan (pink udder); my other does are alpines with black udders.


----------

